# Zino Platinum Scepter Series Shorty Cigar Review - Good but Overpriced



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I liked the Zino Platinum Shorty. It burned well and had lots of savory flavor while still staying mild and smooth. The burn and draw were appropri...

Read the full review here: Zino Platinum Scepter Series Shorty Cigar Review - Good but Overpriced


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree that they are overpriced at MSRP but I grabbed a fiver for $25 on C-bid so I enjoyed it.


----------

